# is my bakhuis to skinny??



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

So i have 2 bakhuis and one seems to be normal size and the other still seems kinda skinny, but this is the way the frog has looked since i got him. I have 2 leucs to and they are as fat as can be and are fed the same. the frogs are about 3-5months old i believe.

the skinny one is at the top left








left








top right








right









let me know what you think. could this also be because they have out grown my 10gal grow out tank and should be moved to there final home?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I think the weight is fine. The slender one I beleive is a male and big belly one female.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah i cant remember which one i was told could be a female but i was told i could have a pair to when i bought them. The only reason why im kinda concerned is because my leucs are wayyy more fat and makes the one bakhuis look really skinny. it seems fine doesnt run and hide or anything comes out when i feed and mist the tank. maybe its just not a heavy eater like the rest. haha


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

myersboy6 said:


> yeah i cant remember which one i was told could be a female but i was told i could have a pair to when i bought them. The only reason why im kinda concerned is because my leucs are wayyy more fat and makes the one bakhuis look really skinny. it seems fine doesnt run and hide or anything comes out when i feed and mist the tank. maybe its just not a heavy eater like the rest. haha


The weight looks good to me. Leucs and tincs have different body shapes, even the male leucs are usually more round than a tinc. The bigger bakhuis would be the female, and the more streamlined is the male.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The one you think is skinny looks perfect to me. It's not skinny, or fat, just right. 3-5 months could still be a little small to sex though.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> The one you think is skinny looks perfect to me. It's not skinny, or fat, just right. 3-5 months could still be a little small to sex though.


 Could be, but I gave a local some bakhuis tadpoles and in about 6 months he had breeding.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, well just based on the pics they look a little young.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

JoshK said:


> Could be, but I gave a local some bakhuis tadpoles and in about 6 months he had breeding.


wow in 6months they were breeding thats crazy. I need to get a move on there final home sounds like. I thought he was okay i just wanted to check. All his actions are normal hes not skiddish or anything but he is the more shy one out of all of the frogs but he still comes outs i think its just taken him longer to ajust to me being around the tank all the time watching them. haha do the bakhuis have a call that i might be hearing here in the next month or so??


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

It is crazy and I haven't experienced anything like it. I had a Bakhuis pair breeding at about 9-10 months though. I have also never heard them call. I saw my male calling several times and even have pictures but I never heard a sound.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah thats cool. I guess they must have really liked there new home and didnt want to waste anytime. I hope i do end up with a pair! figures crossed!they do look like a pair to me tho both of them are shaped very differently.


----------

